# falling large tree tops



## murphy4trees (May 21, 2010)

Everybody has to do what they feel comfortable with... Here's a 7 minute video that shows what I've been doing lately, standing in the hooks and dropping big tops.. sometimes I Am just trying to cut above the decay, other times the cut has to be placed hhigh to allow the top to fit in the LZ... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNV5gnZpMSo

You may think its not safe, but don't be sure of what can't be done... If me saying that I AM good enough to do this safely makes me sound pompous, then I don't know how else to say it... Also consider the alternative, which is often rigging out a big tree over a house or near wires etc, there are dangers involved there that get avoided..


----------



## treemandan (May 21, 2010)

Allright you old bastard, I will give it to you. Good work! I don't see to many people doing that kind of stuff besides myself.


----------



## tree MDS (May 21, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Allright you old bastard, I will give it to you. Good work! I don't see to many people doing that kind of stuff besides myself.



Oh stop, we all know murph can whip yer ass in a tree.


----------



## treesquirrel (May 21, 2010)

Thats some cool sheet


----------



## treevet (May 22, 2010)

The dead ash looked like a hope and a prayer cut to me. Nothing involving skill there, just pay in exchange for balls. Sometimes you gotta make em....you just don't go around bragging about em and instead look upstairs and say thanks.

Looked like there were alternatives such as a tie in in another tree or a big shot into the top and pull some of it out with a follow up line and yank from a dingo etc.

Seems like some of the other cuts were made for effect as well and there were safer alternatives again. Kind of like the balance point rigging video meant to be innovative when reality it is putting more risk day to day than should be acceptable to a rational thinking individual.


----------



## derwoodii (May 22, 2010)

Nice work gutsy drops. The 1st one similar task I had the whole lot bounced on the foliage n limbs and the butt come back try n eat me.
Last one dead into n past other tree tops u got big balls, you know how they hook and come back on ya.
Well done luv the cam work and puttin that tri pod in close.

Hey get ya groundie to start it 1st then pass up your saw. That how you wear out your arms back n bones.


----------



## a_lopa (May 22, 2010)

Video removed by user,I hoipe your not taking it to heart Daniel!!Your a good tree man well above most!


----------



## treevet (May 22, 2010)

I agree lopa but pushing the envelope gets you pushin up daisies.


----------



## murphy4trees (May 22, 2010)

*revision*

OK,
Changed the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNV5gnZpMSo

added a couple new drops at the end, lost the last bit...


----------



## tree MDS (May 23, 2010)

Way to work those tips murph.. "world class" baby! lol.


----------



## woodguy105 (May 23, 2010)

That was pretty sweet. Nice job!


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 23, 2010)

Pretty cool murph dropping tops is fun , its a shame that I don't get to do it more often ......


----------



## murphy4trees (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSykVgC_9CM
dropping the 10' stick


----------



## treevet (Jun 6, 2010)

where'd the mullet go Murph?


----------



## murphy4trees (Jun 6, 2010)

What are you just noticing it now?

Its been gone a while... I know it looks like I put on 20 lbs, but really its just the mullet hiding under my shirt..


----------



## treevet (Jun 6, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> What are you just noticing it now?
> 
> Its been gone a while... I know it looks like I put on 20 lbs, but really its just the mullet hiding under my shirt..



 I knew that.


----------



## murphy4trees (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED5FpmVPP_8


more tops coming:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED5FpmVPP_8


----------



## crotchrot (Jul 1, 2010)

*nice*

Like your style--

Be careful though....never did like the idea of "bailing-out" of a tree after making notch and cutting halfway through with back cut.

I Got caught couple times with a pinched saw on top of a tree trying to go too big. Not a good feeling. Usually happens at the end of the day, or an underbid job.

be safe....claim free


----------

